# i wanna learn a new craft



## chrisb0611 (Mar 20, 2021)

i want to learn how to design a series tuned 6th order. anyone willing to give me some info?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

There are some online calculators...


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Series tuned 6th Order is generally used for one note wonders and burp SPL competitors - what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

daloudin said:


> Series tuned 6th Order is generally used for one note wonders and burp SPL competitors - what are you trying to accomplish?


 .
Generally one can also tune a 2nd or 4th order to be peeky.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

You can tune a PR to be peaked as well but i don't see you doing that... series bandpass can get into the 12-16db range with the right dimensions and you tune one to a car interior that matches the sub and you can do some really impressive numbers with very little power. Old skool trix before you could buy all the wattage you need. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

